# Are you old enough?



## AlisonM

Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite 'fast food' when you were growing up?'
'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him. 'All the food was slow.' 
'C'mon, seriously. Where did you eat?' 
'It was a place called 'home,'' I explained. !
'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate, I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'

By this time, the kid was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table.

But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I'd figured his system could have handled it:

Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore Levis , set foot on a golf course, travelled out of the country or had a credit card.

My parents never drove me to school. I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed, (slow).

We didn't have a television in our house until I was 10.
It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at 10 pm, after playing the national anthem and epilogue; it came back on the air at about 6 p.m. and there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people...

I never had a telephone in my room. The only phone was on a party line. Before you could dial, you had to listen and make sure some people you didn't know weren't already using the line.

Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was.

All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers --My brother delivered a newspaper, seven days a week.  He had to get up at 6AM every morning.

Movie stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the movies. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or most anything offensive.

If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing. 

Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?

MEMORIES from a friend:
My Dad is cleaning out my grandmother's house (she died in December) and hebrought me an old Royal Crown Cola bottle. In the bottle top was a stopper with a bunch of holes in it... I knew immediately what it was, but my daughter had no idea. She thought they had tried to make it a salt shaker or something... I knew it as the bottle that sat on the end of the ironing board to 'sprinkle' clothes with because we didn't have steam irons. Man, I am old.

How many do you remember?

Head lights dimmer switches on the floor of the car.
Ignition switches on the dashboard.
Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards. 
Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators. 

Older Than Dirt Quiz:

Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom.

1. Sweet cigarettes
2. Coffee shops with juke  boxes 
3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles 
4. Party lines on the telephone
5. Newsreels before the movie 
6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning. (There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])
7. Peashooters 
8. 33 rpm records
9. 45 RPM records
10. Hi-fi's
11. Metal ice trays with lever
12. Blue flashbulb
13. Cork popguns 
14. Wash tub wringers 

If you remembered 0-3 = You?re still young
If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age,
If you remembered 11-14 =You're older than dirt!


----------



## am64

i am as old as dirt!!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> i am as old as dirt!!



So am I!


----------



## Einstein

Northerner said:


> So am I!


 
Ditto - only just though


----------



## Steff

3-6 goodness tell me sumit i dont know im getting older lol


----------



## falcon123

Old as dirt! Also remember going to school in short trousers when it was colder than last week!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> So am I!



Me too, I understood all of it.


----------



## Einstein

falcon123 said:


> Old as dirt! Also remember going to school in short trousers when it was colder than last week!


 
Only had one pair of long trousers - for special occassions.


----------



## vince13

Oh heck - there go all my illusions of being "only as old as you feel" !! -  born in 1947 with all the hang-ups that brings.  

However, it's nice to recall living in the country and having neighbours who cared whether you lived or died, never locking the door until nightfall, knowing who the local nutters were (and keeping clear of them), playing "knock down ginger" not knifing someone 'cos they "dissed" you. 

Oh well, I'll just put on my slippers and shuffle off to bed now......it's obviously past my bedtime.    Can someone bring me my Horlicks later please....?


----------



## Einstein

vince13 said:


> Oh heck - there go all my illusions of being "only as old as you feel" !! - born in 1947 with all the hang-ups that brings.
> 
> However, it's nice to recall living in the country and having neighbours who cared whether you lived or died, never locking the door until nightfall, knowing who the local nutters were (and keeping clear of them), playing "knock down ginger" not knifing someone 'cos they "dissed" you.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just put on my slippers and shuffle off to bed now......it's obviously past my bedtime.  Can someone bring me my Horlicks later please....?


 

I was about 12 or so when I discovered there were post boxes. Until then, if we wanted to send a letter we left it in the porch and when the postie delivered the post, he'd take the letter with him.

And there was NO junk mail either!


----------



## AlisonM

Remember when Saturday flicks included a serial (Lone Ranger, Rocket Man), a B Movie and the feature? When packets of crisps had a wee paper twist of salt in? when LSD stood for pounds, shillings and pence, not Lysergic acid diethylamide?


----------



## RWJ

Going to the village shop, alone, aged about 4 years old. Getting a pound of loose sugar in a blue bag folded over by the shopkeeper.
Special treat on a Saturday morning - the pictures matinee - all I remeber is Zorro!
And I'm as old as dirt from the quiz!


----------



## Einstein

RWJ said:


> Going to the village shop, alone, aged about 4 years old. Getting a pound of loose sugar in a blue bag folded over by the shopkeeper.
> Special treat on a Saturday morning - the pictures matinee - all I remeber is Zorro!
> And I'm as old as dirt from the quiz!


 
Don't go back to loose sugar. But seperate salt in bag of crisps and pictures on a Saturday sometimes happened.

I do remember seeing one film with my grandmother, it was great, when it got to the end, she asked if I wanted to see it again. My reply was yes, so she opened the flask and sandwiches, and we sat in the same seats and waited for the film to start again.

Today, taking your own food and drinks in will see you shot at dawn (it costs more to buy their pick and mix, hot dogs, popcorn and drinks than the tickets - shame the Woolworths in Salisbury closed, we used to go in there with the kids for the sweets and drinks before heading to the Odeon, now I can't do the cinema anyway, so it's not my problem 

I also remember swimming pools where the changing cubicles were around the outside of the actual pool and the lifeguard would chalk your surname on the door. You weren't thrown out after an hour either.

And this is what they call progress?


----------



## Old Holborn

AlisonM said:


> 6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning. (There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])


 

The Interlude: The Potters wheel and a cat playing come to mind.

Also.
A big magnifying glass in front of the screen, the picture was in light and dark sepia.

Fruit Spangles, not forgetting my favourite, Olde English flavour.
Jamboree Bags.

Running and leaping on to the bus platform, and jumping off before the bus stopped.

Getting a clip round the ear from the local Bobby, who asked me to hold his bike while he did it. Then getting another from my Dad after telling him.

Fast Food Takeaway - 
The Chippie, penny (1d) worth of scraps, doused in salt and vinegar.
Woolworths - Penny worth of broken biscuits.

Playing football in the street, not seeing a car for hours.

Where's the time machine...........


----------



## DiabeticDave

I guess I'm dirty and old....mangles to remove water from washed clothes..the onion man riding round selling his onions. The police box on the corner....oh I could go on, but I will get nostelgic


----------



## Tezzz

I got 11.....



> 1. Sweet cigarettes
> 2. Coffee shops with juke  boxes
> 3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles
> 4. Party lines on the telephone
> 6. TV test card on the telly
> 7. Peashooters
> 8. 33 rpm records
> 9. 45 RPM records
> 10. Hi-fi's
> 12. Blue flashbulb
> 14. Wash tub wringers


----------



## Caroline

Not to mention twin tub washing machines with a spin drier that got the clothes mega clean and mega dry. My aunties still have their mangle and an iron they heat on the fire!

Also remember cooking food in an oven rather than getting a bought meal and shoving it in the microwave for quickness...


----------



## Corrine

Old Holborn said:


> The Interlude: The Potters wheel and a cat playing come to mind.
> 
> Also.
> A big magnifying glass in front of the screen, the picture was in light and dark sepia.
> 
> Fruit Spangles, not forgetting my favourite, Olde English flavour.
> Jamboree Bags.
> 
> Running and leaping on to the bus platform, and jumping off before the bus stopped.
> 
> Getting a clip round the ear from the local Bobby, who asked me to hold his bike while he did it. Then getting another from my Dad after telling him.
> 
> Fast Food Takeaway -
> The Chippie, penny (1d) worth of scraps, doused in salt and vinegar.
> Woolworths - Penny worth of broken biscuits.
> 
> Playing football in the street, not seeing a car for hours.
> 
> Where's the time machine...........



Ooh scraps and broken biscuits....

Getting the bus to school from Kingston to Wimbledon when I was 11 - on my own

My mum letting me walk to Infant School on my own after she crossed me over the road

Naps at Nursery in the afternoons on old zed beds with itchy grey blankets

And dare I admit it - buying 2 cigarettes for 5pm from the off licence on the corner of the road from my school....


----------



## Old Holborn

Corrine said:


> And dare I admit it - buying 2 cigarettes for 5pm from the off licence on the corner of the road from my school....


 
5 Woodbines and a book of matches - 1/1d


----------



## Corrine

Old Holborn said:


> 5 Woodbines and a book of matches - 1/1d



Going to the shop for my Dad with a ?, buying 100 Number 10 and still getting change - 17.5p for 20 I think they were!


----------



## AlisonM

Free milk at break time. In the winter the teacher used to sit the little bottles by the fire so the milk would be warm by break time. Our school room had a real coal fire and we actually used the inkwells in the desk. I got covered in ink while learning to write because I'm a southpaw and used to trail my hand over what I'd just written. I'm so glad someone invented the biro. On the rare occasions I write formal letters these days I still use a fountain pen.


----------



## Old Holborn

Corrine said:


> Going to the shop for my Dad with a ?, buying 100 Number 10 and still getting change - 17.5p for 20 I think they were!


 
Number 6 were 3/6d for 20 when they first hit the market. Plus coupons to collect.

Which reminds me of Green Shield Stamps with everything.


----------



## RWJ

Going to Burton's and getting measured for a suit, not off the peg - where are all the tailors now?


----------



## Einstein

RWJ said:


> Going to Burton's and getting measured for a suit, not off the peg - where are all the tailors now?


 
Saville Row or Hong Kong - both are a bit of a journey!


----------



## DiabeticDave

Corrine said:


> And dare I admit it -* buying 2 cigarettes *for 5pm from the off licence on the corner of the road from my school....



2 Park Drive.............Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! those were the days


Playing 50-50 or Film Stars.....computers what are they!!!!!


----------



## am64

i thought of one last night....the duplicating machine that you hand wound and the writing was purple ...and had that smell


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> i thought of one last night....the duplicating machine that you hand wound and the writing was purple ...and had that smell


 
Oh yes, trying to think what it was called - mimeograph I think, also know as a gestetner machine, but that was the make.

It was a big issue to send a letter from school, there were perhaps two each term...

On the 1/3rd pint milk bottles at morning break, I remember the tops blowing in the winter, or the birds getting there first in the spring and summer.

School dinners were prepared miles away and shipped in on what are now similar to low tech food trolleys from airlines... Overcooked, but we still ate it. I hated macaroni cheese, ok with it now. But everything else I ate!

Happy days!


----------



## am64

1/3 pint milk bottles were so great and all recycled!!! when we had a party or something we use to go to the bottling plant and get rolls of the alumimun after the tops had been cut out looked fanastic for decorations then the scrappys took it away afterwards...recycling! simple


----------



## Corrine

Old Holborn said:


> Number 6 were 3/6d for 20 when they first hit the market. Plus coupons to collect.
> 
> Which reminds me of Green Shield Stamps with everything.



I remember going to the green shield stamp shop when I was about 10 and I'd just had my hair cut really short - I got up to let an elderly woman have me seat and she said 'thank you, you are a nice boy'.  I'm still traumatised....


----------



## Old Holborn

am64 said:


> 1/3 pint milk bottles were so great and all recycled!!! when we had a party or something we use to go to the bottling plant and get rolls of the alumimun after the tops had been cut out looked fanastic for decorations then the scrappys took it away afterwards...recycling! simple


 

Rag 'n Bone, Rag 'n Bone. Never hear that shout anymore.


----------



## AlisonM

I remember the fight to get the 'top of the bottle' for my cereal in the mornings.


----------



## Einstein

AlisonM said:


> I remember the fight to get the 'top of the bottle' for my cereal in the mornings.


 
Yep, those blinkin birds again!

When televised snooker was pot black and the famous line of for those watching in black and white, the brown is behind the yellow... or similar!


----------



## AlisonM

Einstein said:


> Yep, those blinkin birds again!
> 
> When televised snooker was pot black and the famous line of for those watching in black and white, the brown is behind the yellow... or similar!



Not birds, my brother. There used to be an inch or so of cream at the top of the bottle in the mornings.


----------



## Einstein

AlisonM said:


> Not birds, my brother. There used to be an inch or so of cream at the top of the bottle in the mornings.


 

I remember the cream so well... 

The days when we didn't bother about semi-skimmed or skimmed milk, most of it was silver or gold top, was there a red/silver stiped top or was it all red?


----------



## AlisonM

I seem to recall one with red and silver stripes.


----------



## Einstein

AlisonM said:


> I seem to recall one with red and silver stripes.


 
Yes, I think it was watered down emulsion paint, well, so my dad told me! 

Today it might be called skimmed? Same thing isn't it?


----------



## AlisonM

Einstein said:


> Yes, I think it was watered down emulsion paint, well, so my dad told me!
> 
> Today it might be called skimmed? Same thing isn't it?



I think the emulsion paint might taste better.


----------



## Einstein

AlisonM said:


> I think the emulsion paint might taste better.


 
What, as in it leaves a coating on your teeth and your smile is white? Unless the emulsion was magnolia, in which case it looked like you smoked 40 a day


----------



## Old Holborn

Watch with Mother -  Andy Pandy, Teddy and Loopy Lou.


And not forgetting Mrs Scrubit from........? (Answers on a postcard).


----------



## Einstein

Old Holborn said:


> Watch with Mother - Andy Pandy, Teddy and Loopy Lou.
> 
> 
> And not forgetting Mrs Scrubit from........? (Answers on a postcard).


 
The Woodentops - I've run out of postcards 

And what do they have today?


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> The Woodentops - I've run out of postcards
> 
> And what do they have today?



Rug rats and its brilliant !!!! actually my kids are more adults now and they still love the original pokemon and rugrats ! and father ted


----------



## AlisonM

Muffin the Mule. It was Listen with Mother when I was little.


----------



## Old Holborn

Einstein said:


> The Woodentops - I've run out of postcards
> 
> And what do they have today?


 

_'This is the story about the Woodentops. There was Mummy Woodentop and the baby; and Daddy Woodentop; then there were Willy and Jenny, the twins; and Mrs Scrubbit, who comes to help Mummy Woodentop; and Sam, who helps Daddy Woodentop; and last of all... the very biggest Spotty Dog you ever did see! And they all lived together in a little house in the country...'_


----------



## Old Holborn

Old Holborn said:


> Watch with Mother - Andy Pandy


 

I'm sure that boy was on something !!!!!


----------



## Einstein

Old Holborn said:


> I'm sure that boy was on something !!!!!


 
Hmmm like the cast of the Magic Roundabout?


----------



## am64

Old Holborn said:


> I'm sure that boy was on something !!!!!



one of the guys on antique road show was the model for Andy Pandy....the one who looks like him !!! true


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Hmmm like the cast of the Magic Roundabout?



i had an ermintude string puppet !


----------



## Annimay

Old Holborn said:


> Watch with Mother -  Andy Pandy, Teddy and Loopy Lou.


----------
Andy Pandy's coming to play
La la la la la la
Andy Pandy's here today
La lala la la 
---------
Here we go Looby Loo
Here we go Looby Light
Here we go Looby Loo
All on a Saturday night
----------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW95ayqhuCE&feature=related

..and don't forget Bill & Ben

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcF9JSxkUSE

Ah... memories, memories!

Anita


----------



## Einstein

Annimay said:


> Ah... memories, memories!
> 
> Anita


 
Yes, memories... how come we can remember 20, 30, 40 years ago, but not remember the correct time for the doctors appointment in an hours time? Or what we had for lunch today?


----------



## am64

senior moments E senior moments


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> senior moments E senior moments


 

Ok for you to say that, I'm not senior am I - glancing across at member status  I am!!!!


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Ok for you to say that, I'm not senior am I - glancing across at member status  I am!!!!



thats what i was refering to...


----------



## Old Holborn

Einstein said:


> Yes, memories... how come we can remember 20, 30, 40 years ago, but not remember the correct time for the doctors appointment in an hours time? Or what we had for lunch today?


 

Something to do with long term memory and short term, erm, erm.......Oh! I forget !


----------

